# Tadpole!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought two fully setup 10g vivs and in one of them, in one of the broms is a tadpole! It is definitely a thumbnail tad. What should I do to raise this little fella? I noticed the lil bugger when I put my new intermedius in the tank. Is it going to be okay that a frog is in there? I don't want to take out the frog because I don't want to stress it out and I have no other tanks to setup for it. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There are lots of different "Thumbnail" type species....

Try to find out what species was in that viv....


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought the tanks from Larry (toxicterribilis). He is at MACNA this weekend so I did pm him, but I don't think I'll get a response real soon.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

ull need to kno weather its an egg feeder or not


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

For now, since I have no idea what it is, should I take him out of the brom? How would I go about doing this? He is SO tiny.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would leave it in there until you get more info as to what it is.....


just top off the brom with aged tap water or spring water.

You can always place a small single tadpole bite in there....shouldn't foul the water if it's uneaten.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like you got a hitch hiker little nicky. Hopefully in your favor its a thumbail.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just placed a little tadpole bite in there. The lil guy is just staring at it, hopefully he'll bite at it. Do you have any idea what this guy's survival rate will be since he has no parents? I put some of my turtle water (aged tap water I use for my turtles) in the brom.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Uh-oh. I so a worm-like thingy in the brom with the tad. Is this bad?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

kingnicky101 said:


> Uh-oh. I so a worm-like thingy in the brom with the tad. Is this bad?


 
Nah....that's food for the tad as well.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say that. This worm thing is almost the size of the tad.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

What color is the tad? I would assume black because he was selling of his vent pairs. If so you can just put it in a deli cup and feed it fish food.
J


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

The tad is a light tan color. Any ideas?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe intermedius? He has a bunch that he breeds. Send him a pm and see what he says.
J


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I already sent him a pm, but he is at MACNA this weekend, so I might not get a response real soon.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Whats MACNA?
J


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

MACNA is the Marine Aquarium Conference of North America.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

pull the tad out of the brome raise it in a small container with tadpole tea, or spring water, or whatever else ppl use for their tads there are so many options for water quality. and feed a number of items.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

aparently i recieved negative rep from a Dendroboard stalker and their obviously not bright because the negative rep said "how do you pull a tadpole out? and what type of food exactly." so whoever decided to leave negative rep they could of simply asked the question. you can suck the tadpole out with a turkey baster depending on the side of the tad. if the tad is to large for that then simply fill the brome with water and pour him out into whatever container you wish to use. As for feeding the tad so many people feed so many different things i feed crushed fish flakes and tadpole bites together at the beginning but then i just feed actual fruit flys once the tadpole is a little larger. hope this takes care of any confusion my earlier post may have caused.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

DCreptiles said:


> pull the tad out of the brome raise it in a small container with tadpole tea, or spring water, or whatever else ppl use for their tads there are so many options for water quality. and feed a number of items.


IF this is a non egg-feeder tadpole, that may be an option. If not, I'd only pull it out to re-introduce with potential surrogates.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

He died! I went to go give him some more tadpole bits and he was dead upside down at the bottom of the brom! Poor little guy.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

well this story had a sad ending...sorry bout ur loss..


----------

